# LOTS of pics!!! :)



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I took a bunch of pictures today, most of these are of Chanel, but I just had to sneak some in of my boys as well.  
I hope I don't bore you too much with all these photos, lol, I just love my pack so much! :daisy:




Chanel LOVES jumping inside her toy bin and exploring, all the goodies are always at the bottom,lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My handsome Rocky.




























Too sunny...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Benji & sleepy Rocky


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

This is very random,haha, but I just LOVE these mugs! Best ever!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Aww just love Chanel in her sweater! She looks so sophisticated lol!


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

You have such a beautiful family!! I love your hardwood floors by the way.

Also, Chanels collar is beautiful, where did you get it?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

♥ Marabou ♥;895955 said:


> Aww just love Chanel in her sweater! She looks so sophisticated lol!


Which one? The all brown? 
I got so lucky with that sweater, it is the only one she has that actually covers her entire back, 
she's long so they usually don't. I bought two of these I was so happy,lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

RandomMusing said:


> You have such a beautiful family!! I love your hardwood floors by the way.
> 
> Also, Chanels collar is beautiful, where did you get it?



Aww spanks! 

I got the collar from here, not sure if they sell to individuals though, 
I think they just sell wholesale. I have a girlfriend who helps me get it.

Chloe's Canine Collection


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What a great looking fur family!! You should be very proud. I love the pic of all of them snoozing on the couch. The pic of Chanel sitting mixed in with her stuffed animals is so cute--it's like hunt for Chanel! Also the pic of Chanel getting kisses from daddy(?) is too adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> What a great looking fur family!! You should be very proud. I love the pic of all of them snoozing on the couch. The pic of Chanel sitting mixed in with her stuffed animals is so cute--it's like hunt for Chanel! Also the pic of Chanel getting kisses from daddy(?) is too adorable. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you Tina, you're very sweet. 
Yes it's my hubby kissing Chanel, they love smooching! haha


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I love her little brown knit sweater. It looks like it fits her perfectly. I'm sweater jealous!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww how sweet she is so photogenic.. I love your basenji's I think that is what they are right? Even if I am wrong they are beautiful!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I love her little brown knit sweater. It looks like it fits her perfectly. I'm sweater jealous!


I KNOW! Me too!
I swear she has nicer clothes than me,lol.
Some of the doggie stuff they make is incredible.




Jennmay said:


> Aww how sweet she is so photogenic.. I love your basenji's I think that is what they are right? Even if I am wrong they are beautiful!


Yes you are right. 
Thank you!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

LS you and I have the same taste in EVERYTHING!!!!!

Your house could not look more like mine. The Chocolate stained hardwood floor with black leather couch, dark wood furniture, stainless appliances and and white walls. We even have the same TV. And Ax and Chloe's bed is leopard like Chanel's.

All i can say is that you have fabulous taste!

BTW the pic of Chanel nestled in amongst all her toys is sooo cute. She really is a living doll!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

How do you keep your house so clean??????????????? My Chis are allowed only in two rooms, which are a disaster, and their hair and those darn thread rope toys are all over the floors everywhere.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

OzChi said:


> LS you and I have the same taste in EVERYTHING!!!!!
> 
> Your house could not look more like mine. The Chocolate stained hardwood floor with black leather couch, dark wood furniture, stainless appliances and and white walls. We even have the same TV. And Ax and Chloe's bed is leopard like Chanel's.
> 
> ...


Haha Sarah, you're so cute, I love it. 
I actually just moved last year, but both before and now I've always loved
earth tones, especially browns. Here is the rest of my place, I decorated it
head to toe, even picked out my own cupboards, flooring and tiles! I picked
everything with my dogs in mind, it was tough because it has to be dog proof,
not too pricey yet good quality and it has to match my taste,lol...here is the
outcome. 

ps: it's small too, so making it cozy and livable was very important to me.
And I didn't want it to be too feminine since I got a big Irish guy living with me,lol.

living room


















the collages I made, one is of our most memorable rescue dogs and the other one is of Rocky & Benji


















bedroom



























bedroom collage, it's of Kissa my Pom, she died recently, she was our little princess.









bathroom









kitchen



















Keep in mind that we are FAR from rich, so it was a *real challenge* to make our
little home look good. I was a clever little monkey, I bought most of my
furniture from showrooms, meaning perhaps it was sat on a few times, and
perhaps it has a couple tiny flaws like dents or scratches, but hey I paid half
price for it!!! Haha, when people come over they never believe me when I tell
them that these are show pieces,lol. You can't see the flaws at all, unless I point them out.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

...forgot to add a couple pics...

TV









bedroom window, love that it's so big. 










The end to our little home tour!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn said:


> How do you keep your house so clean??????????????? My Chis are allowed only in two rooms, which are a disaster, and their hair and those darn thread rope toys are all over the floors everywhere.


It's actually this clean due to my severe OCD.
I need to have a clean living environment, otherwise I don't feel right.
Friends and family think it's great because I volunteer to clean when I come over.
But in reality it's not so great for me, I am in severe pain due to my bladder
disease, yet I have to dust twice per day, vacuum every day and wash the
floors daily, well and take out the garbage of course, do dishes, clean bathroom,
etc, lol I'm getting carried away already! As for the doggies, I wipe their paws
and bellies after each walk, and wash their blankets and beds every three
days. They are naturally clean though, especially the Basenji boys, they clean
themselves like cats, by licking. Was that too much info or what? LOL Sorry,
I'm an open book, you ask a question and I give you my life story! haha


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep, the rest of your house is very similar to my place, except yours is much tidier. Maybe I can catch some of that OCD...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

OzChi said:


> Yep, the rest of your house is very similar to my place, except yours is much tidier. Maybe I can catch some of that OCD...


Trust me you don't want it! It is nothing but a mental nightmare.
But hey if you invite me for a visit it'll be my pleasure to clean for you! ROFL...wait I'm not joking...lol


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Excuse me while I drool over your home like a chihuahua over an open lap...
I do believe I'm in love with every inch of that hardwood floor and I love the furniture/kitchen/window. JEALOUSY! 

The doggies are all very cute, too, of course. Haha!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LaceyGirl said:


> Excuse me while I drool over your home like a chihuahua over an open lap...
> I do believe I'm in love with every inch of that hardwood floor and I love the furniture/kitchen/window. JEALOUSY!
> 
> The doggies are all very cute, too, of course. Haha!


Oh stop it! 

Seriously though that means a lot, if you only knew the sweat and tears 
that went into it, anyways I won't be getting all depressing on you! 
Your compliment just made my day. Thank you.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Was that too much info or what? LOL Sorry,
> I'm an open book, you ask a question and I give you my life story! haha


I like that. I feel like I have made friends all over the world! I love your apartment LS; it's really HG TV! And frankly one of the things I love best is the size and what you did with it. I mentioned on the get to know each other thread about my parents and my husband and I living in 2 houses under 1 roof (house/apt). When my boys moved out, I couldn't wait to switch back and give my Mom the house and take the apt. My husband and I call it the little love bungalow hehe! I ADORE my apt. It's all my husband and I and Lulu ever need.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh stop it!
> 
> Seriously though that means a lot, if you only knew the sweat and tears
> that went into it, anyways I won't be getting all depressing on you!
> Your compliment just made my day. Thank you.


You're most welcome! That's actually pretty much how I envision my dream home to be, someday. You have good taste.  A house only becomes a home when you've shed that sweat and those tears to make it the way it is. Be proud. You've really done a superb job!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I like that. I feel like I have made friends all over the world! I love your apartment LS; it's really HG TV! And frankly one of the things I love best is the size and what you did with it. I mentioned on the get to know each other thread about my parents and my husband and I living in 2 houses under 1 roof (house/apt). When my boys moved out, I couldn't wait to switch back and give my Mom the house and take the apt. My husband and I call it the little love bungalow hehe! I ADORE my apt. It's all my husband and I and Lulu ever need.



Aww love bungalow, that's exactly it! It's perfect size, it keeps us closer. 
You can't see it on the pictures but it's pretty clever, the couch turns into a
queen size bed(in case someone sleeps over), the kitchen is FULL of storage,
everywhere there a cupboards I think I have like 26 in total! Also I use
ottomans as storage, and there a five tiny closets that you can't see which
is great. Also my washer and dryer are nicely hidden in the bathroom, one on
top of the other to save room.

I actually have a picture...is that strange? haha








And the door closes to hide them, so no one needs to know! LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LaceyGirl said:


> You're most welcome! That's actually pretty much how I envision my dream home to be, someday. You have good taste.  A house only becomes a home when you've shed that sweat and those tears to make it the way it is. Be proud. You've really done a superb job!


You are absolutely right.
Before this place hubby and I spent 7 years in the same apartment,
we did everything and I mean EVERYTHING to make it as wonderful
and beautiful as possible, everyone thought it was gorgeous, we
literally turned a dump into a palace. But it was still in a 70 year
old building and some problems never seemed to go away, every
nasty thing you can think of, at one point or another we had to
deal with, rats, cockroaches, rapists, thieves, drunks, plumbing
issues, fires, floods, bedbugs, 7 years worth of battles, it was 
enough. We finally were able to save enough to leave that horrible
neighborhood behind. Don't get me wrong hubby and I are pros
at making lemonade out of lemons and we shared a lot of great
memories at the old apartment, considering... But we are thrilled
to have this one. It's about time.

I take it you live at home with your parents? May I suggest something?
If your parents are in a good financial position and if you are welcome
to stay at home as long as you like...do it. Stay home, work, study and
save. I had no choice but to move, if I had a choice I would have stayed
home and saved up some money in order to have a healthy start, instead
I struggled real bad.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Not strange at all. lol. Funny thing--I only have about 800sq ft, but I feel like I have more storage in this apartment than I did in the house 3x its size because everything has its perfect spot. I found ways to maximize storage like you did. I don't know, but I just feel like everything "fits" just right for us.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I absolutely love all the doggy pics you post. You have a delightful fur family. Love the mugs to and you have a lovely looking home.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Me too Tina. 
And hey 800sq ft is huge! lol Mine is 640 sq ft.
I'm lucky we have a pretty big balcony though.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lynx8456 said:


> I absolutely love all the doggy pics you post. You have a delightful fur family. Love the mugs to and you have a lovely looking home.


You know, since day one you've always been so kind. Thank you so much!
I always enjoy your pictures as well. And admire how gentle and caring your
husband is with your dogs, it's beautiful! Love your new rescued kitty as well.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Great pics of your place 
Love how Chanel goes with the decor! lol!
(notice tabitha and jerry and my furniture...)


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

As I always say, Chanel is gorgeous!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures! You have beautiful dogs.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

cute! 
i just love em all... 
the first pic of rocky looks like "So...do we have a deal?" lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL Pictures! Your place is gorgeous!! I sure would like to know where you put all your "stuff" because I have a lot of "stuff" hahaha Seriously though My house looks like a scene from hoarders compared to yours.  I would love to have mine like yours.Maybe I wouldn't feel so overwhelmed and confused all the time. :laughing8:
So much to say... Your basenji's are sooo handsome.!! WOW!! I love the pic where the brown one(sorry forgot name) is squinting with his paw up like "Mom could you draw the curtains please!" haha They have marvelous faces and their eyes are sooo cute!!!!!! I have never saw one up close before.
Chanel looks so marvelous. I mean she is one finely dressed diva. :love1: And her face is just so expressive! I really love your collages you did. That is so cute and what a nice way to remember and honor them.
Your hubby is so sweet too. I love the one of him kissing little Chanel. 
And lastly , I'm so sorry about Kissa. I don't think I knew about this!? She was just beautiful!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

LS, ever since you've joined this forum you've been such a glowing bundle of positive energy and I really enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

They are all just gorgeous. Chumley is displaying more and more Basenji traits I am begining to think he may have some in his mix.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LS i swear u have the fleanest house in the whole entire world....lol! never have i seen a mess in any of ur shots! chanel looks so ladylike as always hehehe bears and stuffed plushyyyyssss! i keep fergettin u have the other breed too in ur pack rofl! everythin just looks too perfect in ur world! :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Great pics of your place
> Love how Chanel goes with the decor! lol!
> (notice tabitha and jerry and my furniture...)


Guilty. 
I purposely chose furniture that'll complement my dogs.
Crazy maybe, but I would never do it the other way around.
Can you believe my vet actually told me some people get rid
of their pets because they don't match their new decor???!!!
Blows my mind!




guccigrande said:


> As I always say, Chanel is gorgeous!


Thank you. 
She's not very standard, but she sure is a cutie.
Her personality is what makes her real special.





Hollysmom said:


> Gorgeous pictures! You have beautiful dogs.


Aww thank you so much! I could never get tired of hearing that, I think they are amazing, all three of them. 
All very different and interesting in their own way.






Sissy2010 said:


> cute!
> i just love em all...
> the first pic of rocky looks like "So...do we have a deal?" lol


OMG you are so right! That's hilarious, can't wait to tell hubby, he'll get a kick out of it. lol





cherper said:


> BEAUTIFUL Pictures! Your place is gorgeous!! I sure would like to know where you put all your "stuff" because I have a lot of "stuff" hahaha Seriously though My house looks like a scene from hoarders compared to yours.  I would love to have mine like yours.Maybe I wouldn't feel so overwhelmed and confused all the time. :laughing8:
> So much to say... Your basenji's are sooo handsome.!! WOW!! I love the pic where the brown one(sorry forgot name) is squinting with his paw up like "Mom could you draw the curtains please!" haha They have marvelous faces and their eyes are sooo cute!!!!!! I have never saw one up close before.
> Chanel looks so marvelous. I mean she is one finely dressed diva. :love1: And her face is just so expressive! I really love your collages you did. That is so cute and what a nice way to remember and honor them.
> Your hubby is so sweet too. I love the one of him kissing little Chanel.
> And lastly , I'm so sorry about Kissa. I don't think I knew about this!? She was just beautiful!


Oh gosh you are just too adorable, you know that???!!!
Thank you sincerely. 
About the "stuff", I'm tricky I got all sorts of hidden storage,
but I also try and donate as much as possible, and live minimally.
I feel overwhelmed when I have too much stuff, like it weighs down on me.
The red Basenji is Rocky, he is our trouble maker, funny little guy, very
affectionate too, which is rare for this breed. They are usually independent.
I'm glad you liked my collages, I have many more with our rescued cats, and
other pups. I wasn't sure if I should hang them up, because they are not
exactly "art". But they mean a lot to me, and hubby says they belong up on
the wall because they help represent who we are and what we do. While
making the collages for our rescues I decided to make one for my little Kissa
that died as well...then I thought why not make one for Rocky and Benji, why
wait until they pass, I should enjoy their pictures now. Anyways, that's how I
ended up with so many collages,lol. As for my hubby, you are so right, he's a
real sweetie, he never liked dogs before he met me, now all he wants to do is
help them as much as possible, and he also spoils our own three like crazy,
but when I say "spoil" I mean in a good way, with numerous walks, runs,
hikes, good food, cuddles...the good stuff. And yes my little Kissa died almost
a year ago, that's why hubby got Chanel for my birthday, to help. Chanel is
completely different from Kissa, Kissa was a diva, tough chick, queen of the
house, Chanel is laid back and super submissive. But she definitely helped
both hubby and i deal with Kissa's loss with her silly ways and insane
affection. Thanks again for all your sweetness, and anytime you want me to
come clean your house, just let me know! haha (I'm sure you are exaggerating
though, I saw tiny bits of your home and it looks very nice)





LittleLuxie said:


> LS, ever since you've joined this forum you've been such a glowing bundle of positive energy and I really enjoy reading your posts!


That is quite a statement, I can't handle such a compliment...don't know what to say...
oh yes THANK YOU! I try my best to remain positive, I think the 
more life tests me the more I fight back with kindness, haha. It's true you
know being depressed or angry doesn't help, I learned that the hard way. You
just have to keep pushing through it all and smile as much as possible, we
always have choices and we only have one life, so better make the best of it, right?!





svdreamer said:


> They are all just gorgeous. Chumley is displaying more and more Basenji traits I am begining to think he may have some in his mix.


Thank you. 
Really? Like what kind of traits?
I don't see Basenji in him, but you never know.





pigeonsheep said:


> LS i swear u have the fleanest house in the whole entire world....lol! never have i seen a mess in any of ur shots! chanel looks so ladylike as always hehehe bears and stuffed plushyyyyssss! i keep fergettin u have the other breed too in ur pack rofl! everythin just looks too perfect in ur world! :lol:


The key word there is "looks"...it all "looks" perfect.
I think that is why I like to keep my home clean, because I have control over
that. I do not have as much control over my health or other problems. I do
the best I can when it comes to dealing with deaths, illness, money problems,
personal issues, etc. But at the end of the day there are things that are out
of my control. But with cleaning and organizing I'm in charge! lol, helps me feel
a little better. Sound nuts or what??? LS is coocoo! :lol:


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

I wish I had a pretty place to live. My apartment is so horrible. I don't know how to clean lol. You've just inspired me to stop being so lazy. And Chanel...what can I say about Chanel. There is just something about her. Something that stands out even in pictures. I've never met her but just looking at her makes me feel like there is something very special about her. Like she's a human in a little beautiful dog body. What a personality that girl has! I can feel it through the computer. You got really lucky getting Chanel.


----------



## fitgrl69 (Jan 19, 2012)

We also have a chi and a basenji. Our basenji is 3 yrs old and our Chi is 8. We adopted our chi from the Animal Protective League. Bean (our chi) does not like other dogs and still after having her for 2 years does not like our basenji. Your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww I never get tired of seeing Chanel. =D I just love her little face.. it looks so... smoochworthy. O_O


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> It's actually this clean due to my severe OCD.
> I need to have a clean living environment, otherwise I don't feel right.
> Friends and family think it's great because I volunteer to clean when I come over.
> But in reality it's not so great for me, I am in severe pain due to my bladder
> ...


Alright, it's settled; you, me, and both our Robbies (lmao) need to invest in a big property somewhere in the country. We can each have our own "wings" and can spend all day cleaning lmao.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

~LS~;896182
Thank you. :)
Really? Like what kind of traits?
I don't see Basenji in him said:


> Chumley hates water, talks all the time, if I am bent over petting another dog, he will nip me in the butt, playing with my hand he brings his paw up past his ear and down the side of his face, he loves sleeping on the arms or back of the sofa, he has a high prey drive and I had to really watch him with Babushka when she first came and watch him with the cats, he does the meercat stance to look at things or get my attention, he table surfs, and if he gets bored, he starts chewing things. One nice thing, as he's been exercising in the backyard, his hips aren't as loose. Oh, and he's very, very smart. He watched my daughter's lab/pit mix use the doggie door twice and he mastered it on his own.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW! There is just so much to comment on!

1. Chanel is seriously SO cute! How old is she again? I do not remember. She is just a doll! I love her white fluffy fur! 

2. Where is the leopard and pink detailed shirt from in the second photo? I LOVE IT!

3. I've said this before, but I'll say it again ... your Basenji's are HANDSOME HANDSOME HANDSOME! OH MY GOSH. DID I MENTION HANDSOME?! I love love love love the first one of Rocky. But, they are both equally as handsome!

4. I am OBSESSED with Chanel's blinged out collar! She looks FABULOUS! That would be from where??!! I need that for Roxy!

5. AND WHERE IS THAT LEOPARD BED FROM!?! I NEED THAT TOO! OH MY GOSH!

6. The collages are BEAUTIFUL and such a great tribute/representation of who you are, for sure. I love them... just like I love your house! Just beautiful!!!!! Everything about it!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sky said:


> I wish I had a pretty place to live. My apartment is so horrible. I don't know how to clean lol. You've just inspired me to stop being so lazy. And Chanel...what can I say about Chanel. There is just something about her. Something that stands out even in pictures. I've never met her but just looking at her makes me feel like there is something very special about her. Like she's a human in a little beautiful dog body. What a personality that girl has! I can feel it through the computer. You got really lucky getting Chanel.


That is very kind of you to say. And you are absolutely right I am the 
lucky one in this deal, Chanel is a treasure. I love the bad boy attitude of my
Basenji boys, but it is a nice change to have a real "good" dog, lol. The
Chihuahua breed is just amazing, so easy going, just wants to please you. The
Basenji is more of a "my way or the highway" kind of dog, lol, but I can
proudly say all three of my fur kids are well behaved, it just took a lot more
work with the boys, Chanel was just perfect from day one,lol.




fitgrl69 said:


> We also have a chi and a basenji. Our basenji is 3 yrs old and our Chi is 8. We adopted our chi from the Animal Protective League. Bean (our chi) does not like other dogs and still after having her for 2 years does not like our basenji. Your dogs are beautiful.


Oh how cool another brat owner! You must post pictures!
Good on you for adopting, and being patient through Bean's issues.
It's too bad Bean doesn't like your Basenji. Do they at least coexist
peacefully? Or do they fight? And I meant to say, thank you for your
compliment on my pups. 




KittynKahlua said:


> Aww I never get tired of seeing Chanel. =D I just love her little face.. it looks so... smoochworthy. O_O


She reminds me of Kahlua, just different color. Hope she grows a nice coat like your princess. 



KittynKahlua said:


> Alright, it's settled; you, me, and both our Robbies (lmao) need to invest in a big property somewhere in the country. We can each have our own "wings" and can spend all day cleaning lmao.


Haha Kat, I would just LOVE that! ("our Robbies", ROFL, that's so cute!)
It is always been a dream to live somewhere country like, peaceful, beautiful,
and with lots of room for all the dogs. Maybe one day... 




svdreamer said:


> Chumley hates water, talks all the time, if I am bent over petting another dog, he will nip me in the butt, playing with my hand he brings his paw up past his ear and down the side of his face, he loves sleeping on the arms or back of the sofa, he has a high prey drive and I had to really watch him with Babushka when she first came and watch him with the cats, he does the meercat stance to look at things or get my attention, he table surfs, and if he gets bored, he starts chewing things. One nice thing, as he's been exercising in the backyard, his hips aren't as loose. Oh, and he's very, very smart. He watched my daughter's lab/pit mix use the doggie door twice and he mastered it on his own.


Oh Pam you are right that sounds just like a Basenji. Must be why I find
Chumley so stunning, he is a mix of my two favorite breeds,lol. I don't 
know why but reading your description of him made my eyes all watery,
I guess it's because I'm glad that the poor guy is so happy in your home.
You really are wonderful for giving dogs a second chance at a happy life.
I applaud you, you do a good job Pam. It means so much to them. :daisy:




rms3402 said:


> WOW! There is just so much to comment on!
> 
> 1. Chanel is seriously SO cute! How old is she again? I do not remember. She is just a doll! I love her white fluffy fur!
> 
> ...


Hey stranger! Welcome back, I guess you were busy over the holidays!
I feel like you have been gone a while. You should post more, I like you. 

Ok so here we go,lol, my answers...

1. Thank you! Chanel gets her looks from me!  She is 7 months today! ccasion1:

2. The hoodie is from here, I love it too  ...

Monkey Daze

3. Thank you! Rocky the red one gets his looks from his papa, who is also a
red head. And of course Benji is hot stuff too, but not sure where he got his
looks,lol.

4. I will put the link for the collar, but I think they only sell wholesale or to
stores. My girlfriend does business with this place so I occasionally buy from
her. Maybe you can find it somewhere else, at least the site will give you the
name.
Chloe's Canine Collection

4. oops I mean 5. haha, too many questions! Jokes, it's never enough! Ok so
the leopard bed was bought from a training school, some lady makes them and
sells them at the school, it came without tags, so I don't know the brand, sorry. 

6. THANK YOU SO SO MUCH!!! It means a lot, especially that you like my
collages, I was afraid that they look kind of childish, I did my best, but it was
my first time, I'm no pro,lol, but I still hung them up because they remind me
of good times.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Rachel, I just searched and found the collar for you!!! Not sure if it's a trustworthy site, I never ordered from here, just found it.

Collars for Dogs and Cats

Mine is the Jungle Fever leopard print 2 row one, on this site though they call it Jungle King in jaguar color. It looks identical but I paid more for mine, so not sure if they are 100% same, but I think so.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yes LS u are nuts 
ur wearin the pants in the relationship? teehee! :lol:


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

cherper said:


> BEAUTIFUL Pictures! Your place is gorgeous!! I sure would like to know where you put all your "stuff" because I have a lot of "stuff" hahaha Seriously though *My house looks like a scene from hoarders compared to yours*.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this!!! 




LS - Beautiful babies, mommy and home!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> yes LS u are nuts
> ur wearin the pants in the relationship? teehee! :lol:


Not only am I wearing the pants, I'm even wearing the boots and the hat!
THERE! Now the truth is out, my hubby is whipped! :lol: lol, oh but he loves
it!... do not feel bad for him, I make it worth his while. :coolwink: lol

Seriously Pigeonsheep, you bring out the worst in me, haha. :wink: :laughing6:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this!!!
> 
> LS - Beautiful babies, mommy and home!



Haha Christa you're funny, and thank you. It's good to have a little mess, it adds charm, it looks cozy and lived in.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Not only am I wearing the pants, I'm even wearing the boots and the hat!
> THERE! Now the truth is out, my hubby is whipped! :lol: lol, oh but he loves
> it!... do not feel bad for him, I make it worth his while. :coolwink: lol
> 
> Seriously Pigeonsheep, you bring out the worst in me, haha. :wink: :laughing6:


wooo woooo!!! i wear the shorts in the relationship as i need some new sweats  gonna go shop at target this sunday! i cant wait to have some frappuchino at starbucks inside! with the bf :lol:

woops! bwa ha ha ha bwwwwaaaa ha ha ha *ahem*


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

frappuchino at starbucks ???????? ...wow you must be a millionaire!!!  Those things are pricey!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> frappuchino at starbucks ???????? ...wow you must be a millionaire!!!  Those things are pricey!


not amillionaire...i sure wish i was! i would send u a fridge full of food hahaha :lol: i love those cold fraps<3 only have em once in a while...usually when we go to target LOL. i have soo many starbucks here includin a drive-thru one but i dont wanna go OD...so i just have to with my bf when we go


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg not the best pic but this was when they had the "peppermint mocha frap" OMG I HAD 2 CUPS! lol! in this pic is mine and then a java chip one for the bf...after i had this cup....i just had to take another home :albino:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I thought we talked about this??? NO MORE DELICIOUS PICTURES! :foxes15:
Keep it up missy and I might just ban you from my threads. rotest:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I thought we talked about this??? NO MORE DELICIOUS PICTURES! :foxes15:
> Keep it up missy and I might just ban you from my threads. rotest:


but....but....i made my own thread! :bootyshake:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, you are just too creative! lol Good job, now every thread I read I drool!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Haha, you are just too creative! lol Good job, now every thread I read I drool!!!


dont drool too much! :tongue1:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What does that mean? lol Is it like secret code for something dirty??? ...I'm lost now.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> What does that mean? lol Is it like secret code for something dirty??? ...I'm lost now.


u naughty naughty girl! i have no idea what ur implyin! LOL :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I think we both need to go to bed now,lol. Shame on us! :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I think we both need to go to bed now,lol. Shame on us! :lol:


but its only 1:22 am


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey, I've been up since 4am! ...tired...we'll see, maybe I'll hang out a bit more with you, you are fun. :tongue:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Hey, I've been up since 4am! ...tired...we'll see, maybe I'll hang out a bit more with you, you are fun. :tongue:


teehee! usually this is the time i take a break and play with the bf :vidgame: I FINALLY GOT TO USE THE EMOTICON! ....but hes sick! :confused3: my poor buttkiss. right now im just puppy window shoppin for stuff to get ready...months months before the pupalup comes!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh oh I can help you shop!!! What do you need? What do you have so far? And what do you want???


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Oh oh I can help you shop!!! What do you need? What do you have so far? And what do you want???


my pup wishlist:

lol so far i have carrier bags that u saw from the other post. the blue one is comin in saturday! 

puppypads from online for cheap or from a friend for cheap as well

nutrical just incase

and a friend is makin me a pupp pink and white dog bowl stand that can fit 2 stainless bowls

as for playpen im not too sure but im leanin twds this one








might go for the taller one though as i dont want Dexter jump and humpin

i already have a buncha toys from Dexter's pile

im currently workin on waitin for someone to make a bed for someone else my size i can see how it comes out
'oh no....im gettin sleepy~~

hmmm what else?!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Obviously food and treats you'll get closer to the date, same goes for vet appointment.
But do you have nail clippers, brush, harness, collars, leads, teething toys, puppy shampoo, 
warm coat/sweater, I'm sure I'm missing a bunch...I'm sooooo sleepy!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Obviously food and treats you'll get closer to the date, same goes for vet appointment.
> But do you have nail clippers, brush, harness, collars, leads, teething toys, puppy shampoo,
> warm coat/sweater, I'm sure I'm missing a bunch...I'm sooooo sleepy!


i was researchin harnesses like foreverrrrr when i first got the okay for another pup from mum but the pup is gonna be tiny...like...ummm a little over a pound...so theres no dog harnesses that will properly fit her cept a ferret one or sumthin LOL. the toys and collars will have to wait till it comes closer. the pup shampoo im still waitin to see if im gettin a long hair or short hair lol~~ the sweaters and coats...im waitin as well as i wont know what size to get! supposed to be a xxs...so tinnyyyyy~ but they growup so fast!

bahahaha we both sleepies! :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

They DO grow up too fast! Don't be silly like me, be smart! Because I wasted too much
money on the super tiny stuff that Chanel outgrew in like a minute! So buy bigger, a lot
bigger, lol. And what do you mean you are not sure??? Of course you are getting a long
coat! You said it yourself they are too irresistible when they are babies, those little fluff
balls. But of course I love short coats too, I always wanted one, or two, or three, lol. I'm
so tempted to get another, but really can't. I'll just live my fantasy through you! lol

Ok I'm off to bed, I love you, but I can't keep my eyes open any longer. Have a good night! Get some sleep!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> They DO grow up too fast! Don't be silly like me, be smart! Because I wasted too much
> money on the super tiny stuff that Chanel outgrew in like a minute! So buy bigger, a lot
> bigger, lol. And what do you mean you are not sure??? Of course you are getting a long
> coat! You said it yourself they are too irresistible when they are babies, those little fluff
> ...


hehehe! but what if i get too big??? LOL!!! well i said theyre adorable long hair babies but im tryin to go for shorthair this time...dont need to eb trimmin 2 butthairs LOL  
sweet dreams!!! ill try LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

If you get big there will be more of you to love!!! :love5:

Good night!!!


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow!! Love the pics.Your dogs, and house are beautiful! You have very good taste. Love the pic of hubby and doggy.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

That means a lot Chachi's mom, thank you so much.
Little Chachi is very beautiful as well, I often admire your siggy and avatar pics.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Finn said:


> How do you keep your house so clean??????????????? My Chis are allowed only in two rooms, which are a disaster, and their hair and those darn thread rope toys are all over the floors everywhere.


I agree! We get quite a bit of white fluff courtesy of Prada every where LOL



~LS~ said:


> It's actually this clean due to my severe OCD.


Gosh I am the complete opposite
The only person that ever cleans the house is hubby. I just can't bear cleaning or ironing!
I love cooking, sewing, DIY and other house chores though


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Can you please ship me your dogs? I promise to return them...not!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

guccigrande said:


> Gosh I am the complete opposite
> The only person that ever cleans the house is hubby. I just can't bear cleaning or ironing!
> I love cooking, sewing, DIY and other house chores though


That's great that your hubby helps out! Good man. 
I love cooking too, and wish to start sewing.
You are great at DIY projects, I love that wardrobe, what are you making next? 



Audreybabypup said:


> Can you please ship me your dogs? I promise to return them...not!


Haha, you like my guys, huh? 
It makes me happy to hear that.
I'm very proud of them, they are not just cute, they have phenomenal personalities.


----------

